# kings lake defuniak springs



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking for a lake to spend a weekend fishing at. I'm interested to see if anyone has fished it, or heard anything about it. I googled it but could only find info about the campground there.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

When I was a kid we would go to the holly-king campground on both lakes and we used to crush bass and blue gill.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Penny and I go there about every third weekend,,, nice lake, lots of bass, and lots of stumps.. we stay at sunset king lake resorts, in the cabins,, they are rightnear the water, heated pool, mini golf, nice quaint little restaraunt....i recommend this place as a weekend destination,,,,


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Do they allow motorized boats on the lake? I know on alot of them around here you can only use a trolling motor.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes,My Family has owned property there since the early 80's, the only problem is You can not use the Boat ramp unless you are staying at the Camp ground or you are a Property owner last I heard you might want to call the camp ground and find out if this has Changed I have only been there a few times in the last 2 years since My Dad Passed Away Still find It hard to spend time there!!! Hope this Helps!!!


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

It's been about ten years but I found respect for brim there. Two hand size and they really pull.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

yes they do allow outboard engines there, if you are brave enough to run it there,, stumps abound by the hundereds......

their cabins are 89.00 a night, boat slip is 2 dollars a day. and call way in advance, they stay booked up...

we love it there,,, let me know when you go there and we might make it a party.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well sounds like this is a great place to go! I'm thinking bout taking my dad there one weekend for father's day. Hopefully I can get lucky and they won't have all the cabins booked. But until then i'm keeping it on the DL! haha


----------

